# Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro



## MBKing100 (2. Februar 2012)

*Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Ja ich suche ein Soundsystem für maximal 1000 euro. Es wird bei mir eh hauptsächlich am Pc zum Einsatz kommen. Nicht zum Zocken mehr zum Musik hören. Ich brauch da aufjedenfall einen guten Bass der ordentlich Bums hat und die Speaker sollten auch ihren Dienst tun. Da ich Moment die logitech z623 besitze aber wegen dem Fernseher immer umstecken muss ist mir es lieber dann doch was neues zu kaufen. 

Gibt es da was für den Preis  ? Wichtig wäre dann auch das beste aus dem Preis rauszuholen aber ich denke ich könnte wenn dann noch 200 euronen drauflegen

Der Sound ist mir wirklich wichtig da ich auch wegen der logitech schon verwöhnt binn


----------



## Supeq (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Verwöhnt von den Logitech Brüllwürfeln, ist das dein Ernst oder veräppelst du uns hier oO?

Für ne Empfehlung müsstest du noch sagen, was du genau möchtest (2.1, 5.1 evtl sogar 7.1) und die Raumgröße angeben!


----------



## Bier (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Naja für Musik wäre da wohl 2.0 am sinvollsten. Wenn wirklich extrem viel Bass gefordert ist evtl 2.1.
Aber Raumgröße ist auf jeden Fall wichtig zu wissen.
Auch der Abstand den du zu den Lautsprechern hast ist wichtig.
Im Endeffekt musst du selber verschiedene Lautsprecher probehören.
Bei einem solch hohen Budget solltest du auf keinen Fall blnd/taub kaufen.


----------



## MBKing100 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Naja ich habe da weniger Ansprüche, ich will halt ja von euch wissen was ihr mir das absolut Empfehlt. Meine Grenze ist ja 1000 es kann ja billiger sein aber sollte schon vernünftiges sein. Da ich den klang der Logitech schon ziemlich gut finde aber der Bass ist halt zu kurzgeraten und die speaker klingen auchnicht besonders gut.


----------



## Madz (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Poste doch bitte mal einen Grundriss des Raumes und Fotos!


----------



## MBKing100 (2. Februar 2012)

Deswegen halt

Denn Grundriss kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen das weiß ich selber nicht


----------



## Madz (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Du wohnst doch in der Wohnung, oder? Ein Foto ist aber etwas dürftig. Kannst du mal mehr Perspektiven zeigen?


----------



## MBKing100 (2. Februar 2012)

teil 2

ne mein zimmer :p mehr kann ich dir aber auch nicht geben mehr hab ich halt nicht


----------



## hydro (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Ich wüsste jetzt nicht wo du deine LS überhaupt aufstellen, geschweige denn einen männlichen Sub hinstellen könntest.


----------



## Madz (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Wo sitzt du meistens, wenn du Musik hörst? Willst du das System primär am Rechner nutzen?


----------



## MBKing100 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

die logitech sollen an den Fernseher und die neuen an den monitor


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

@MBKing100

Doppelposts bitte vermeiden. Danke.


----------



## MBKing100 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

ja ok


----------



## Bier (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Kann das sein, dass du eher an was kleineres denkst?
Weil wir denken grade wohl alle eher an Standlautsprecher.
Wie weit sitzt du denn ca von den zukünftigen Lautsprechern entfernt?


----------



## MBKing100 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Oh ja also ich drücke mich immer falsch aus, ich suche schon Boxen die meine Musik auf dem Pc gut vertreten aber die den GANZEN Raum beschallen und die halt einen Sub dabei haben. Das mit der Preisgrenze ist so gemeint das ich keinen Fummel haben will sondern was ordentliches was wirklich hörbar ist. Gibt es was Lautes Gutes für den kompletten Raum, das Ganze sollte nur im Set sein weil ich nicht alles einzel Bestellen will


----------



## turbosnake (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Den ganzen Raum kann man nicht vernüftig als Hörplatz nutzen, da es einen Sweet Spot gibt nur dort entspricht es der Aufnahme.
Also wäre das im gesamten Raum eher beschallen und nicht mehr, dafür sind imho 1000€ zu viel.


----------



## MBKing100 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Sweet Spot? Was würdet ihr mir von euch aus für anlagen empfehlen


----------



## Bier (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Naja ich hab meine Lautsprecher immoment auch kreuz und quer im Raum verteilt  Ihr würdet mich wahrscheinlich steinigen 
Da gibts nicht mal mehr n Sweet Spot.
Ist halt nervig wenn man mit mehreren Musik hört, was trinkt ect. und die hälfte der Leute bekommt keinen Bass ab.
Jetzt hab ich wenigstens kein einziges Bassloch mehr im gesamten Raum und es hört sich dennoch gut an.

*Edit: *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/21655-soundanlagen-bilderthread-81.html Post #810


----------



## MBKing100 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

 , naja jetzt weiß ich aber nochnicht was für eine Anlage ich mir kaufen soll.


----------



## Madz (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Für das Budget kommen zwei Wege in Frage:

1. eine Kombination aus passiven Lautsprechern und Verstärker
2. aktive Nahfeldmonitore, die keinen VErstärker benötigen.

Vorteil bei Variante 1: Du kannst das System nahezu beliebig erweitern/verbessern ohne die Endstufen noch einmal zu bezahlen. Als Grundstock für ein späteres 5.1 wäre dies ideal.


Wie breit ist denn dein Schreibtisch? könntest du die Sachen darauf woanders hinstellen?


----------



## MBKing100 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Variante 1 Bitte 

Gibt es da was gutes? Könnt ihr mir vielleicht welche vorführen b.z.w vorschlagen?

Noch um dazuzusagen  ich lege wert auf hohe lautstärke und guten klang


----------



## hydro (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Klipsch RB61, nen kleinen Amp, am besten gebraucht, aktuell steht im HiFi-Forum ein Onkyo A9155 für ~100€, dazu einen Sub, von z.B. Klipsch, Nubert, Canton, Magnat, Heco, vom Restbudget. Es geht dir doch vorwiegend um viel Bass oder?


----------



## MBKing100 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Jain also ich suche halt keine Pc Boxen mehr ich suche vielmehr was größeres also ne ordentliche Anlage. Ich höre viel Musik 
soziemlich jede Art und da möchte ich halt einen feineren Klang haben, der Bass muss aber auch gut betont sein. Die Lautstärke ist mir auch wichtig vorallem das die Qualität nicht abnimmt wenn es lauter wird. Dafür binn ich natürlich bereit in die Tasche zu greifen.


----------



## Madz (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Dein Zimmer ist Aufstellungstechnisch leider recht suboptimal. Irgendwie seh eich keine Möglichkeit Regallautsprecher, geschweige denne Standlautsprecher ordentlich zu stellen.


----------



## hydro (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Naja dir bringt die beste Box nichts wenn sie nicht gescheit steht.
Die Klipsch sind für deine Anwendung schon recht ordentlich. Du kannst es natürlich auch mit einer Standbox oder Sub versuchen, aber keine Ahnung wie du die auch nur halbwegs richtig aufstellen willst. 
€: Madz war schneller^^


----------



## manizzle (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

sagt bitte nicht immer regallautsprecher, das hört sich so abwertend an und ich liebe meine KOMPAKT ls 

so und ich werfe einfach mal meine in die runde:

ELAC BS 184

kosten ca. 800€, bei md-sound.de könntest du sie in esche/schwarz für ca. 500 vll bekommen, einfach mal anrufen. bleiben noch 200 oder mehr fürn amp.

wenns gebraucht sein soll, der hier zb:

DENON PMA-880R New optical class A, hochwertiger Stereo Vollverstärker | eBay

falls es neu sein muss, der hier zb:

http://www.amazon.de/Onkyo-Stereo-Vollverstärker-Endstufe-Audio-Eingänge-iPod-Dock/dp/B002GHLGW6

und jetzt noch ein paar mehr vorschläge bitte 

Edith: ups, du willst ja richtig bumms und wumms haben! na dann ist meine kombination wohl nicht so die richtige für dich ^^


----------



## heizungsrohr (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Ich hätte jetz eher gute Kompaktlautsprecher mit nem Subwoofer verbunden, braucht deutlich weniger Platz, man hat bessere Aufstellungsmöglichkeiten und der Klang ist normalerweise trotzdem gut

Edit: Ein Verstärker muss natürlich auch noch dazu


----------



## MBKing100 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*



heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetz eher gute Kompaktlautsprecher mit nem Subwoofer verbunden, braucht deutlich weniger Platz, man hat bessere Aufstellungsmöglichkeiten und der Klang ist normalerweise trotzdem gut
> 
> Edit: Ein Verstärker muss natürlich auch noch dazu


 
So in die Richtung denke ich jetzt auch, allerding sollte es im Set sein ich möchte ungern alles einzel bestellen

Ich bin ja schon unerfahren genug im thema Hifi deswegen frage ich hier um guten rat


----------



## Madz (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Ordentliches Hifi gibt es so gut wie nie im Set.


----------



## Caspar (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Um das Ganze jetzt mal zu konkretisieren. Mir wäre es egal ob du Standlautsprecher oder Kompaktlautsprecher kaufst. Platz brauchen sie gleich viel.

Besorge dir einfach nen Paar Wägelchen mit *ROLLEN*... dann kannst du die LS wenn du sie verwenden möchtest hinter dem Schrank hervorholen bzw etwas weiter vom Monitor wegschieben. Ich habe zum Film gucken auch ne ganze Weile immer das Sofa gedreht und meine schön ausgerichteten Needles durchs halbe Zimmer getragen. Das funzte super...


----------



## MBKing100 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Danke schonmal  Könntet ihr mir paar konfis zusammenstellen? Bitte nur das die von einer Seite kommen da ich schongarnicht komplett einzel bestelle


----------



## hydro (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*



> Mir wäre es egal ob du Standlautsprecher oder Kompaktlautsprecher kaufst. Platz brauchen sie gleich viel.


Sicher?


----------



## MBKing100 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Das ist eine anfechtbare aussage  Wie ist Canton haben die auchwas gutes? ja ich würde mich mit kompakten auch zufriedenstellen lassen aber ganz klar ein sub muss dabei sein und entweder 2.1 oder 5.1


----------



## Caspar (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Naja, wenn man sie nicht aufs Regal stellt... wo sie ja eh nicht hingehören... (sondern auf Ständer)... okay und dann ist da ja noch die Raum und Abstandssache... hast ja Recht... ^^

Canton ist auch toll... woher weisst du denn, dass du einen Sub brauchst? Es gibt auch Kompaktlautsprecher die sehr tief kommen. 

Ich möchste dich jetzt mal zu einem Hifi-Händler verweisen. Aber lass dir blos keine teure Elektronik oder Kabelklang aufschwatzen, lieber nen Hunni mehr für die Lautsprecher. Der Verstärker (als Transe) macht vielleicht 1%-2%, wenn überhaupt. Da sind der Raum und die Aufstellung vieeeeeeel wichtiger!

Was du am Ende an Technik kaufst ist sogar völlig Buggi, jedenfalls wenn du nicht so laut hörst, dass dir die Augen rausfallen. Hauptsache da sind die gewünschten Stecklinge dran. Ich würde mal ~300€ für den Verstärker als Grenze setzen. Ideal wäre natürlich Stereo...  Die Lautsprecher musste dir anhören, da helfen Tips kein bisschen... ich kann dir zum Bleistift Lobeshümnen über den Rosenkohl von Muddi erzählen, selbst wenn du Rosenkohl kennst weisst du nicht wie der von meiner Muddi schmeckt. Mit Lautsprechern ist das genauso, jeder mag seinen Rosenkohl, also LS, anders oder sogar überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Madz (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Eben. Geh bitte bei einem *Fachhändler* probehören! Und nein, MM/Saturn/Promarkt/Medimax/Co. sind KEINE Fachhändler.


----------



## MBKing100 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Da müsste ich nach köln und das sind nur 70 Kilometer , Ne könnt ihr mir was vorschlagen? Einen Sub brauch ich also wiklich garnicht? Das System könnte jetzt bis 1200 kosten aber mehr istnicht. Preislich sollte es trozdem über 500 sein


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Du machst die Qualität an den Preis fest? 

Also ob du wirklich, mit dem was ich hier gelesen hab, ein Soundsystem für ~1000€ brauchst, bezweifel ich mal stark.


----------



## Madz (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Dann fahr die Kilometer ! Du wirst staunen, was für Unterschiede  es bei  Lautsprechern  gibt.


----------



## hydro (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*



> Du machst die Qualität an den Preis fest?


Bei Neuware funktioniert das im begrenzten Maße mit Sicherheit. Entwicklung und Co kosten eben. Eine 200€ Box ist idR schlechter als eine für 400-1000€. 



> ein Soundsystem für ~1000€ brauchst, bezweifel ich mal stark.


Sehe ich sehr ähnlich. Auch hier nochmal, wenn man die Musik nebenbei dudeln hat brauch man keine teure Anlage (und für 1000€ empfinde ich Amp + Boxen schon im Mittelfeld.) Wenn du natürlich, was ich nicht unbedingt glaube, die Musik wirklich bewusst genießt, dir Zeit nimmst und richtig zuhörst, dann kann ein Stereosystem eigentlich nicht gut genug sein. 

Ich bleib dabei übrigens dabei für deine Bedürfnisse: Kipsch RB 61 =380€, Amp: Onkyo a-9155 gebraucht = ca 100€, Sub = irgendeinen für 200-300€, hast du ein gutes Pegelfestes System für alle Lebenslagen. Als Idee um es mal anzuhören, falls möglich.


----------



## Kridoff (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Also ich denke auch das eine Combo aus Verstärker, Regalboxen und Sub das beste wäre. Beim Verstärker würde ich aber eher zu einem Receiver greifen, der einen Sub-Ausgang hat und zudem auf 5.1/7.1 erweiterbar ist.

Receivervorschläge:
Yamaha RX-V530RDS Dolby Digital Heimkino Receiver - gebraucht

Denon AVR-1707 Dolby Digital Surround Heimkino Receiver

Regallautsprechervorschläge:
http://www.amazon.de/Magnat-Quantum...her-schwarz/dp/B0019HR5MO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ce_1

Klipsch RB 61 Bass-Reflex Regallautsprecher kirsche: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Subwoofer:
Magnat Quantum 530 A schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Klipsch Synergy Sub 12 (Aktiv-Subwoofer) 650W 30cm Downfire: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Fazit:
Billigere Magnat-Combo: 165 + 200 + 250 = 615 Euro
Teurere Klipsch-Kombo: 180 + 295 + 320 = 795 Euro

Ich denke das beide Syseme eine zufriedenstellende Lautstärke erbringen können, wobei die Klangqualität auch nicht zu kurz kommt.


----------



## MBKing100 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Ich lege ja wer auf den Klang deswegen will ich ja schon eine Top anlage haben. Mir wäre eigendlich auch ein guter passiver Sub lieber als ein Aktiver. Könnt ihr mir nicht eure Wunsch kombos sagen. Ich will mir in ein paar Wochen das alles bestellen.

Ich möchte nichts mehr von Magnat die letzten bleiben die letzten. Gibt es keine Neuen Hifi Komponenten?


----------



## Kridoff (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Du unterschätzt Magnat. Oder denkst du, dass das die alten Schrott-Auto-Hifi Lautsprecher sind, die Magnat damals gebaut hat und dadurch an Ruf verloren hat? Ich kann dies wiederlegen, denn die Quantum 603 stehen hier links und rechts neben mir. Ein Freund von mir hat die Heco Victa 700 Standlautsprecher, die hier im Forum oft empfohlen werden, doch diese kommen, was den Klang angeht, nicht an die Magnat Quantum 603 heran.

Geh Probehören und lass dich vom Gegenteil überzeugen.
Und eine "top Anlage" als Komplettsystem ist meist rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Und nebenbei, fast alle guetn Hifi-Sub´s sind aktiv. Passivsubs werden eher im Car-Hifi Bereich verwendet.


----------



## MBKing100 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

ES150PBK - JBL

ES20BK - JBL

Ist das ein guter Kombo? Fragt mich nicht warum JBL. Ich binn schon immer ein Fan der qualität


----------



## manizzle (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*



Kridoff schrieb:


> Also ich denke auch das eine Combo aus Verstärker, Regalboxen und Sub das beste wäre. Beim Verstärker würde ich aber eher zu einem Receiver greifen, der einen Sub-Ausgang hat und zudem auf 5.1/7.1 erweiterbar ist.
> 
> Receivervorschläge:
> Yamaha RX-V530RDS Dolby Digital Heimkino Receiver - gebraucht
> ...



die verstärker vorschläge sind vollkommen ok, die LS und sub vorschläge finde ich aber nicht gut.

zum magnat sub: der ist nicht grade wirklich gut verstrebt, wodurch der bei höheren lautstärken das dröhnen anfängt. (hatte ich zum testen da). den klipsch hab ich selber noch da: der ist downfire, was für musik komplett ungeeignet ist meines erachtens nach. der synergy ist eindeutig auf film genuss ausgelegt. außerdem sollte man sich den klipsch nur zu legen wenn man irgendwo in der sibirischen tundra wohnt, weil der glaub ich lediglich zum wändewackeln verwendet werden kann  achja, beide subs haben eine bassreflex öffnung was ich für musik auch nicht gut finde, er sollte schon geschlossen sein.

zu den den LS: habe beide schon gehört. die klipsch haben tollen bass wie ich finde, aber was die mitten und höhen betrifft find ich die bisschen schwach auf der brust. die klipsch würde ich nur empfehlen, wenn er sich kein sub dazu kaufen will, weil er dann ein gutes p/l bezogen auf seine musikrichtung eingeht, wie ich finde. die magnat klangen irgendwie dumpf einfach nur. hab meine elacs daneben gestellt, und irgendwie wars n unterschied zwischen ner verdreckter und ner blitzsauberen fensterscheibe ... weisst du was ich meine? ^^


----------



## MBKing100 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Was ist mit den JBL, hat Elac auchwas brauchbares :?  könnt ihr mir für die JBL einen  Receiver vorschlagen? Ich hab gehört die sollen umwerfend gut sein


----------



## manizzle (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

ich hab die elac bs184, die sind mehr als brauchbar, meines erachtens nach pervers geil ^^ aber für dich nicht geeignet, weil die im bassbereich, vorallem was den oberbass angeht recht schwach sind! und n passablen aktiv sub dazu würden deinen rahmen ziemlich weit sprengen. wir wären so bei 1600€ incl amp wenn du dir alles neu kaufen willst.


----------



## MBKing100 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Würde ich ausgeben aber erst im April , Ne sag mal was zu den JBL


----------



## manizzle (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, hab ich noch nie gehört!


----------



## MBKing100 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

was könntest du mir von Elac empfehlen? Ich kaufe nur Neuware


----------



## Kridoff (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

@ manizzle


> zu den den LS: habe beide schon gehört. die klipsch haben tollen bass  wie ich finde, aber was die mitten und höhen betrifft find ich die  bisschen schwach auf der brust. die klipsch würde ich nur empfehlen,  wenn er sich kein sub dazu kaufen will, weil er dann ein gutes p/l  bezogen auf seine musikrichtung eingeht, wie ich finde. die magnat  klangen irgendwie dumpf einfach nur. hab meine elacs daneben gestellt,  und irgendwie wars n unterschied zwischen ner verdreckter und ner  blitzsauberen fensterscheibe ... weisst du was ich meine? ^^


Fällt dir nicht etwas auf beim Preisunterschied? Eine Box der Magnat Quantum kostet 100 Euro, die Klipsch-Box 150 Euro. Und deine Elac bekommt man für 350. Ich mein diese Regal-LS mit Elac-LS zu vergleichen ist etwas übertrieben, das sind ja ganz andere Preiskategorien. Ich kann auch sagen dass ne Heco Celan 901 alle 3 Boxen überbieten wird, aber die spielt dann auch wieder in ner anderen Preisregion.

Für 100 Euro pro Stück ist die Magnat Quantum 603 mit das beste, was man für 100 Euro bekommen kann.
Wenn man mehr ausgeben will, dann bitte. Wenn die 1200 Euro gestopft werden sollen, wie wär´s mit dem System:

zwei mal diese hier:
Heco Celan XT 301 2-Wege Bassreflex-Regallautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik

und als Sub den:
Heco Celan Sub 38 A rosewood: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Elac ist in diesem Bereich eher zu überdimensioniert und Elac Lautsprecher sind zum genießen da, und nicht um die Bude mit maximaler Lautstärke zu beschallen.

Edit: Und JBL ist nicht dafür bekannt LS zu bauen, die brilliant und detailreich spielen, das sind eher wertige Boom Boom Boxen. Ja, wäre für maximale Lautstärke auch ne Möglichkeit, aber da kann man auch wieder Teufel Subwoofer aufrollen.


----------



## manizzle (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

achtung es wird teuer:

amp: Marantz PM6004 schwarz · Vollverstärker | redcoon Deutschland http://www.elac.com/de/produkte/Linie_180/BS_184/sub: SUB 80 - Subwoofer - CANTON German loudspeaker tradition (de) alles sehr sehr gut miteinander. kosten punkt 450 + 800 + 600 = 1750€ .... die elacs könntest du evtl für 500 bekommen wenn du dem händler meines vertrauens sagst wer dich schickt  und den sub gibts im hifistudio grad im januar angebot für 400€ Canton SUB 80 ( Subwoofer Canton 80 ) bei Hifistudio.de

den marantz amp gibts auch beim händler meines vertrauens, ebenfalls sagen wer dich schickt, vll kriegst da auch nochmal für 50 - 100€ billiger ....


@kridoff: entschuldigung ich hab komplett den preis ausser acht gelassen ... aber die elacs bekommst du garantiert nicht für 350 hinterhergeschmissen  verrätst du mir wo? und die elacs kann man sehr wohl für hohe lautstärken hernehmen, weil die extrem pegelfest sind ...


----------



## MBKing100 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Du hast die Speaker noch vergessen


----------



## manizzle (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

pardon

ELAC – Klang lebt – BS 184: Der vielseitige Regallautsprecher


----------



## MBKing100 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Aber der Receiver ist bitter teuer


----------



## MBKing100 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Ok kannst mir einen billigeren Receiver empfehlen? Dann würde ich es sogar kaufen und du hättest mich glücklich gemacht


----------



## manizzle (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

keine doppelposts bitte machen, 2 was, LS ? uvp nach kosten die 2 elacs 800€


----------



## MBKing100 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

ne das ist aber auch zu teuer  also wenn die LS 300 wären, und einen devinitiv billigeren receiver

der Sub ist quasi schon bestellt fehlt nurnoch der receiver und die ls


----------



## manizzle (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

dann die von kridoff vorgeschlagenen klipsch:

Klipsch Reference RB 61 Regallautsprecher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

nimm den sub dann auch in schwarz, dann passts farblich dazu  um den amp kümmer ich mich nacher!


----------



## MBKing100 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

mache ich auchnichts falsch mit den klipsch?
Es wird halt meine erste anlage und die soll schon 10 jahre halten 

---------------------
http://www.nubert.de/index.php?action=product&id=23&category=3#tab_description Auf die binn ich Gestosen sag dir die Marke etwas?


----------



## manizzle (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

falsch machen kannst du mit jedem ls was egal ob er 10 oder 1000000€ kostet. du musst ihn probehören und schaun ob er dir gefällt .. wenn nicht zurück damit. und dann überlegen wir hier weiter. kann sein dass du mit ls total glücklich wirst, die ich nichtmal anfassen würde  alles sehr subjektiv! deswegen, probehören!


----------



## Kridoff (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

@manizzle
Habs in google eingegeben und das hat mir das hier ausgespuckt:
Elac BS 184 Weiss Lack Seidenmatt - HIFI COMPONENTS CITY SHOP GmbH

@MBKing100
Langsam glaub ich dass du beratungsresistent bist. Zuerst sollte man, wenn man 1000-1200 Euro loswerden will sich vorher die Lautsprecher im Fachgeschäft anhören, da jeder andere Vorlieben hat und wir deine nicht erraten können. Doch ich sehe, dass du blind kaufen willst und so schnell wie möglich. Und ein Teil der Post´s ignorierst du, andere vergötterst du. 
z.B.: 





> Dann würde ich es sogar kaufen und du hättest mich glücklich gemacht


Das klingt mir alles nach Fanboy, also bin ich raus.

@manizzle
achja, würde mich noch interessieren, was du von dem Heco Celan-Vorschlag hälst 

mfg,
Kridoff


----------



## MBKing100 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

ok ich halte meine unbeholfenen worte und lausche den worten der Profis, die klipsch und der sub sind 100% gekauft nur der Receiver fehlt.

Nein es ist nur so das ich nicht nach Köln fahre wegen einer Anlage. Deswegen suche ich hier Rat manizzle gibt konkreten Rat ihr könnt mir ja weiterhin Tipps geben


----------



## Madz (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Reden wir chinesisch ?


----------



## MBKing100 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Nein, aber ich habe es schonmal gesagt nach Köln werde ich eh nicht kommen. Eure Vorschläge sind gut. Allerdings lese ich auch die Bewertung der Hier Vorgeschlagenen LS und Sub´s. Ich möchte einfach das beste aus den 1000 rausholen. 
Sorry wenn ihr es Falsch versteht.


----------



## manizzle (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

@kridoff: jap, da kostet eine, EINE 350€ 

die heco celans hab ich noch nie gehört, sollen aber auch sehr gut sein!  rein damit zu den probehör kandidaten: Heco Celan XT 301 2-Wege Bassreflex-Regallautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik

edith: WICHTIG! wenn du dir die ganzen sachen bestellst, bedenke es hat minus grade draussen, die LS und der Sub werden sich am anfang extrem ******** anhören, gib ihnen minimum 10 std einspielzeit! und dreh nicht vollgas gleich auf, ganz langsam steigern!


----------



## Kridoff (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

@MBKing100
Denkst du ehrlich, dass die Bewertungen, z.b. in Audio Zeitschriften alle richtig sind? Heutzutage fließen immer wieder Geldbeträge in die verschiedensten Zeitschriften und Internetseiten, damit die Produkte gut bewertet werden, was schließlich bessere Verkaufszahlen nach sich zieht.
Beim Lautsprecherkauf-Kauf ist eins essentiell: "Traue niemandem mehr als deinem eigenen Gehör."

Wir geben nur Ratschläge für Lautsprecher, die du unbedingt mal Probe hören solltest. D.h. nicht dass du gleich alles glaubst und schon am gleichen Tag die Bestellung rausschickst. Für mich ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld, ich würde nicht leichtfertig 1200 Euro ausgeben, nur weil mir jemand unbekanntes gesagt hat, dass ich es tun soll.

@manizzle
Ja, hab ja die Quantum für 100 Euro mit der Elac für 350 Euro verglichen. Die Quantum 603 kostet im Paar 200.


----------



## Namaker (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Alternate hat gerade 20% Rabatt auf Produkte von Canton, könnte auch eine Überlegung wert sein


----------



## MBKing100 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Ich danke euch schonmal für die vielen Posts  Schön das ihr mir helft. Das mit dem Probehören kann ich nicht machen aber ich könnte mir sie schicken lassen und sie wieder zurückschicken.

Bis jetzt habt ihr schon gute Sachen gezeigt aber ihr habt noch ne lange liste mit Receiver vergessen


----------



## manizzle (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Onkyo A 9155 Stereo-Vollverstärker schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

NAD Vollverstärker C316BEE graphite: Amazon.de: Elektronik

die beiden werfe ich ins rennen!


----------



## MBKing100 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Also der Sub bleibt der Elac 80er, die LS werden warscheinlich die von Heco sein. Ich werde eh heute nix bestellen. Ich hoffe hier dochmehr jetzt euren Rat zu befolgen. Der Verstärker von Onkyo sieht ordentlich aus. Ich werde aber auf Hifistudio bestellen da sie wirklich den Sub billiger haben


----------



## PEG96 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Eine Frage, geht selbstbauen auch?
Dann würde bei einem Budget von 1200€ vll. sogar eine Duetta in Frage kommen und diese spielt alle hier genannten Boxen in Grund und Boden, vorallem Gitarren sollen der absolute Hammer sein.
Dazu noch ein schöner Harman Kardon HK 980 und du bist für lange Zeit glücklich.

MfG Frederic


----------



## manizzle (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*



PEG96 schrieb:


> Eine Frage, geht selbstbauen auch?
> Dann würde bei einem Budget von 1200€ vll. sogar eine Duetta in Frage kommen und diese spielt alle hier genannten Boxen in Grund und Boden, vorallem Gitarren sollen der absolute Hammer sein.
> Dazu noch ein schöner Harman Kardon HK 980 und du bist für lange Zeit glücklich.
> 
> MfG Frederic


 
1. offensichtlich hast du die duettas nicht selber geschweige denn gehört, somit kannst du nicht behaupten der gitarrensound wäre hammer.
2. ist die aussage "spielen alle genannten in grund und boden" ziemlich unqualifiziert ... jeder hat ein eigenen geschmack und klangverständnis.
3. hättest du erstmal den thread lesen sollen, der TE hat überhaupt keinen platz für duettas
4. wäre es ziemlich dämlich, sich ne duetta selber zu bauen, wenn man sich nicht wirklich mit der materie auskennt. ne duetta ordentlich zu bauen würde erstmal n 6 montatiges theorie pauken vorraussetzen ungefähr.
5. bleibt noch die frage offen, ob er überhaupt die nötigen arbeitsmaterialien zu hause hat. kurzum: ne werkstatt.


----------



## PEG96 (4. Februar 2012)

manizzle schrieb:
			
		

> 1. offensichtlich hast du die duettas nicht selber geschweige denn gehört, somit kannst du nicht behaupten der gitarrensound wäre hammer.
> 2. ist die aussage "spielen alle genannten in grund und boden" ziemlich unqualifiziert ... jeder hat ein eigenen geschmack und klangverständnis.
> 3. hättest du erstmal den thread lesen sollen, der TE hat überhaupt keinen platz für duettas
> 4. wäre es ziemlich dämlich, sich ne duetta selber zu bauen, wenn man sich nicht wirklich mit der materie auskennt. ne duetta ordentlich zu bauen würde erstmal n 6 montatiges theorie pauken vorraussetzen ungefähr.
> 5. bleibt noch die frage offen, ob er überhaupt die nötigen arbeitsmaterialien zu hause hat. kurzum: ne werkstatt.



Da spricht der Experte
Ich habe das ganze sehr häufig von diversen HiFi Forum Usern gehört, denen ich sehr viel Kompetenz zuschreibe. Hinzu kommt, dass ich schreibe, dass sie die Gitarren sehr gut darstellen solle (Konjunktiv)
Das ich so unqualifiziert bin, tut mir sehr leid. Es geht mir hier um die Natürlichkeit und Detailtreue. Damit kann man relativ objektiv operieren. Und in diesen Punkten spielt die Duetta Top Adw die anderen Vorgeschlagen in Grund und Boden. (Meiner Meinung nach)
Dann hast du den Thread aber scheinbar auch nicht richtig gelesen, die Duetta Top ADW und die Celan 301 xts nehmen sich in der Größe nichts.
Hast du schonmal Boxen selbst gebaut? Man kann mit etwas an handwerklichem Geschick meiner Meinung nach prima selbst Boxen bauen.
Eine Werkstadt??? Wen das so ist, braucht man überzogen gesagt auch eine Autowerkstatt zum Reifenwechseln.

Generell ist genaues Lesen sehr vorteilhaft, ich fragte ihn ob selbstbauen auch in Frage kommen würde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Frederic 

PS wenn ich nur unqualifizierte Beiträge schreibe und nicht in der Lage bin richtig zu Lesen, kann ich auch gerne gar nichts mehr schreiben


----------



## Caspar (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

@ manizzle

1. Er sagte Gitarren "sollen" der Hammer sein und das sind sie. 
2. Es gibt gute Konkurrenten, auch günstigere... auch wenn ich bei AMTs immer zu sabbern anfange.
3. Duetta Top
4. Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht und ist auch der Grund für die Antwort. Der Baumarkt sägt die Bretter, die müssen noch geleimt werden. Nen Lötkolben muss man noch bedienen, das stellt aber auch kein Problem dar, selbst für einen Laien. Der Aufbeu einer Frequenzweiche ist auch nicht schwer. Optisch wird das Ganze natürlich keine Fertiggranate - es sei denn man geht zum Lackierer. Fertig gibts derartige Lautsprecher vielleicht für den dreifachen Preis. Selbst die Quadral Aurum Vulkan kann meiner Meinung nach nicht mithalten.
5. Kommt auf den Anspruch an die Optik an ob man eine Werkstatt benötigt oder nicht.

Ps.: Udo baut die Duetta in einem Video innerhalb kürzester Zeit zusammen, als Anfänger benötigt man vielleicht etwas mehr Zeit... aber wozu sollen 6 Monate Grundlagenstudium gut sein? Man muss ja nicht unbedingt verstehen was man da genau warum wie zusammen frickelt. ^^
PPs.: Mit der Duetta sollte man sich auf eine musikalische Umstellung vorbereiten, da kommt jeder Fehler ans Licht. Aber was geileres habe ich bisher noch nicht gehört. 

Edit... da war einer schneller. ^^


----------



## turbosnake (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Das Video stet sogar auf Magazin | Lautsprecherbau.
Genauer hier:Foto-Videos | Lautsprecherbau


----------



## iceman650 (4. Februar 2012)

Ich habe Duetta (Top) gehört und kann sagen, dass dieser Lautsprecher locker das fünffache seines Baupreises neu kosten würde. Und kannst ja mal nach negativen Stimmen suchen. Da kommt kaum etwas, ausser dass der ER4 einigen zu wenig aggressiv klingt.
Ich würde aber trotzdem zu einer Kera 360.2 (kompaktbauweise) raten. Mehr Membranfläche im Tiefton und nur minimalst schlechterem Hochton (auflösung annähernd gleich, Bühne unterscheidet sich) bei wesentlich geringeren Kosten.

Edit: Eine SB18 oder SB36 wäre auch zu beachten.


----------



## manizzle (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*



PEG96 schrieb:


> Da spricht der Experte
> Ich habe das ganze sehr häufig von diversen HiFi Forum Usern gehört, denen ich sehr viel Kompetenz zuschreibe.



aber die duettas selber in live gehört hast du noch nicht  und ebenso wenig hast du anscheinend die von mir vorgeschlagenen LS gehört, sonst würdest du kein urteil fällen. 



PEG96 schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt, dass ich schreibe, dass sie die Gitarren sehr gut darstellen solle (Konjunktiv)



ich verstehe nicht so ganz was das eine mit dem hier zu tun hat? und warum erwähnst du hier den konjunktiv 



PEG96 schrieb:


> Das ich so unqualifiziert bin, tut mir sehr leid.



ist ok, ich bin auch nicht allwissend



PEG96 schrieb:


> Es geht mir hier um die Natürlichkeit und Detailtreue.



das weißt du natürlich, denn du hast die duettas schon neben dir 



PEG96 schrieb:


> Damit kann man relativ objektiv operieren.



ich wüsste jetzt sehr gern von dir, in welchem zusammenhang objektivität und operation, gern auch universell bedeutend, stehen? 



PEG96 schrieb:


> Und in diesen Punkten spielt die Duetta Top Adw die anderen Vorgeschlagen in Grund und Boden. (Meiner Meinung nach)



achso, aufeinmal redest du nur von den adw's!  nun gut .... nochmal, die adw hast du noch nie in deinem leben gehört, genausowenig wie meine vorschläge, also schweig 



PEG96 schrieb:


> Dann hast du den Thread aber scheinbar auch nicht richtig gelesen, die Duetta Top ADW und die Celan 301 xts nehmen sich in der Größe nichts.



du hast vorhin leider nichts von adw's erwähnt. also bevor du mir irgendwelche vorwürfe machst, werd erstmal konkreter 



PEG96 schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal Boxen selbst gebaut? Man kann mit etwas an handwerklichem Geschick meiner Meinung nach prima selbst Boxen bauen.



achso, wir halten fest: auf thiele small parameter, messgeräte, etc. kann man getrost verzichten. ich meine, sche*** drauf, es handelt sich nur um ne spottbillige duetta genauso brauchen wir auch kein wissen über das verwendete holz, wie es sich verhält usw. ich meine, sche*** drauf, das 300€ chassis kann man zur not in nem rohr reinpacken 



PEG96 schrieb:


> Eine Werkstadt??? Wen das so ist, braucht man überzogen gesagt auch eine Autowerkstatt zum Reifenwechseln.



vergleich mal nicht äpfel mit birnen guter mann, überleg bitte wieviel werkzeuge du für den bau von duettas bspweise brauchst und wieviel du für son reifenwechsel brauchst. google ist in dem fall dein freund ...



PEG96 schrieb:


> Generell ist genaues Lesen sehr vorteilhaft, ich fragte ihn ob selbstbauen auch in Frage kommen würde.



ich weiß, ich äußere mich nur zu deinem unfug



PEG96 schrieb:


> PS wenn ich nur unqualifizierte Beiträge schreibe und nicht in der Lage bin richtig zu Lesen, kann ich auch gerne gar nichts mehr schreiben



das ist nicht meine intention, ich hab dir lediglich deinen unfug verdeutlicht, das ist alles


----------



## Caspar (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Das tolle an der Duetta ist natürlich die Erweiterbarkeit bei potentiellen Umzügen. Das ist schon wieder Geschmackssache.  

Schmale Alternativen gibts einige, diese zum Beispiel:
Competition - Lautsprecher Selbstbau by blue planet acoustic

@ manizzle

Nen Lötkolben und nen Akkuschrauber halte ich jetzt nicht für sonderlich umfangreich. Ob MDF oder Multiplex stellt man auch innerhalb von wenigen Minuten selbst fest. Du hälst den Selbstbau scheinbar für schwer durchführbar. O.o Wen interessieren bei einem Bausatz die TSP und deine Fertiglautsprecher hast du ja auch nicht vermessen. Der Bausatz benötigt einfach nur ne Kiste, am Besten mit der gleichen Breite, der Rest ist nahezu völlig egal. Für nen Reifenwechsel benötige ich übrigens auch nur zwei Dinge, neben dem Kleinkram, nen Wagenheber und Nüsse. 

Ausserdem kann man sich auch anlesen in welcher Region ein Lautsprecher etwa spielt. Ab einer bestimmten Anzahl sind da locker Tendenzen zu erkennen und die Duetta gibts schon so lange... da existieren genügend Meinungen um eine Klassierung vorzunehmen.


----------



## MBKing100 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

2 Familien Betriebe die mit Holz zu tun haben sind vorhanden, aller ding habe ich neben der Lehre keine zeit noch an Duettas rumzubasteln . Ich habe schon eh den Ruf der Ultimative Zerstörer  Ganzuschweigen das ich lieber die Finger von Fummeleien an Elektronischen Gegenstände lasse.


----------



## iceman650 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Manizzle, ich habe aber die Duetta (+Top), die SB18 und die Kera (jeweils ADW) gehört, ebenso wie deine Elac (waren die Standlautsprecher der Serie). 
Die Elac sind zugegebenermaßen gute Lautsprecher für ihr Geld, leider ist Elac in Deutschland nicht besonders beliebt, zu unrecht meiner Meinung nach.

Die Kreationen von Udo Wohlgemuth spielen aber beim gleichen Preis in ganz anderen Dimensionen. Ich habe zwar nicht direkt verglichen, aber die Elac habe ich als "mh, garnicht verkehrt" empfunden, während die Duetta (Top) oder auch die Kera360.2 in Regionen von mehreren tausend € (Duetta Top war mmn besser als eine Dali Helicon 400 MK2 mit Neupreis 5400€) gespielt haben. 

Übrigens bekommt man einen Bauplan und eine Weiche mitgeliefert, die man nur noch bauen bzw zusammenlöten muss. Ist nicht besonders schwer. Und zur Not ruft man bei speakerspace.de an, die bauen Lautsprechergehäuse per CNC-Fräse, muss man nur noch zusammenleimen (meine Duetta Top-Gehäuse für 160€, MPX 24mm).

Also lieber manizzle, man braucht da nichts von TSP zu verstehen - es ist ein Lego-Technik-Baukasten für große Jungs - Oder wahlweise in deinen Worten: "also schweig "


Mfg, ice


----------



## MBKing100 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Hört sich gut an kannst du mehr mir davon erzählen


----------



## manizzle (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

na, offensichtlich sind hier alles schreinermeister, elektrotechniker und sonstiges zu gange  oder ich bin einfach nur zu blöd ich frag mich dennoch, warum es dann noch überhaupt fertig ls gibt, wenn offensichtlich jeder trottel solche bausätze zusammenschustern kann. und in dem punkt sind wir uns ja einig: man bekommt beim selbstbau seeeehr viel LS fürs geld ....

@iceman: reiss mein "schweig" nicht aus dem kontext guter mann, alles klar?


----------



## MBKing100 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Welche LS z.B?  Einen Sub muss man aber nicht aus Holz haben oder ?


----------



## iceman650 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

@Manizzle:
Ich bin 16 Jahre alt und bin in meinem Leben ausschließlich auf die Schule gegangen. Schreinermeister bin ich nicht, weswegen ich alles habe Fräsen lassen, und 4 simple Bauteile kann man auch so zusammenbrutzeln oder? - Gegebenenfalls kann man sich ja immernoch Hilfe suchen.
Also ich denke nicht, dass man um Bretter zusammenzustecken und mit Schraubzwingen zu fixieren eine Lehre im Schreinerhandwerk gemacht haben muss oder um Lötverbindungen zu schaffen, studiert haben muss.


----------



## MBKing100 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*



iceman650 schrieb:


> @Manizzle:
> Ich bin 16 Jahre alt und bin in meinem Leben ausschließlich auf die Schule gegangen. Schreinermeister bin ich nicht, weswegen ich alles habe Fräsen lassen, und 4 simple Bauteile kann man auch so zusammenbrutzeln oder? - Gegebenenfalls kann man sich ja immernoch Hilfe suchen.
> Also ich denke nicht, dass man um Bretter zusammenzustecken und mit Schraubzwingen zu fixieren eine Lehre im Schreinerhandwerk gemacht haben muss oder um Lötverbindungen zu schaffen, studiert haben muss.



Wohl war  /// Was würde ich den alles brauchen für Marke eigenbau?


----------



## manizzle (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

tja, ich bin 24 jahre alt, student und hab von nichts ne ahnung. ich kann auch keine lötverbindung schaffen oder bretter verleimen .... ich bin ein bwl student, holt mich hier raus


----------



## iceman650 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Normalerweise braucht man eben Sägen, eine Oberfräse, Fräszirkel, Leim, Holzdübel (Lamellos), Leim, Lötkolben, Lötzinn und eben je nach Oberfläche Schleifpapier, Lack, Öl oder was du magst. (kein anspruch auf vollständigkeit, bin momentan eh etwas neben der spur...)
Weil ich mir die Arbeit mit der Oberfräse nicht antun will (=ich will dass es perfekt wird), habe ich mein Holz per CNC-Fräse machen lassen bei speakerspace.de. Ansonsten kann man sich hier super einlesen: Ratgeber Werkstattpraxis | Lautsprecherbau (Rechts in den 9 Texten "Vom Brett zur Box" bis "Grundlagen")
Du musst allerdings wissen, dass das alles nicht alles an einem Tag gemacht ist und auch Improvisation teilweise gefragt ist.


----------



## Caspar (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*



manizzle schrieb:


> na, offensichtlich sind hier alles schreinermeister, elektrotechniker und sonstiges zu gange  oder ich bin einfach nur zu blöd ich frag mich dennoch, warum es dann noch überhaupt fertig ls gibt, wenn offensichtlich jeder trottel solche bausätze zusammenschustern kann. und in dem punkt sind wir uns ja einig: man bekommt beim selbstbau seeeehr viel LS fürs geld ....
> 
> @iceman: reiss mein "schweig" nicht aus dem kontext guter mann, alles klar?



Ich betreibe das auch nur als Hobby und gebe mir Mühe, vor einem Jahr habe ich das erste mal eine Obersfräse geschwungen. Für extreme Dinge muss man natürlich die Gelduld und den Fetisch besitzen... aber für ne rechteckige Kiste reichen Grundschulkenntnisse aus "Werken"... so hieß es jedenfalls bei mir noch, glaube ich. 

Paar Bilderchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Student bin ich auch, u.A. auch was mit Wirtschaftskram...  Das Hobby hat aber wenig damit zu tun... hauptsache die Motivation stimmt! ^^ Du kannst das also auch! Sieh dir mal den "kleinen Bretterhaufen" an. 
Es bauen übrigens so wenige Lautsprecher weil alle denken das es schwer ist. 

Was du brauchst hängt kommt auf die Anforderungen an. Auf ne Oberfräse möchte ich nicht mehr verzichten wollen, egal ob es ein "Klangmöbel" oder ein Tisch ist.

Ansonsten was zum Bohren und nen Lötkolben. Die Bretter schneidet der Baumarkt. Möchtest du die Chassis versenken geht auch ne Stichsöge, das wird aber unsauber. Man könnte auch ne Korkplatte in der Stärke der Chassis nehmen, mit nem Cuttermesser herumfahren und schon ist der Ausschnitt versenkt und man hat ne schicke Korkoptik.

Lies am Besten mal bisschen, wenn du wirklich was bauen möchtest und fragen hast weisst du ja wo, hier gibts inwzischen einige Bastler die sich geoutet haben.


----------



## MBKing100 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

mir fällt greade ein das wir noch ein paar hohle Magnat Gehäuse haben. Dann müsste ich nurnoch die einzelnen LS haben. Wo kann mann die kaufen? Und was wäre das das Non plus Ultra?


----------



## turbosnake (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*



iceman650 schrieb:


> eine Oberfräse, Fräszirkel,


 Imho sind das die größten Hürden, der Rest müsste man eigentlich zu Hause haben bzw einfach und billig beschaffen könne.


----------



## MBKing100 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Wir haben zum Glück nur c.a 10 Oberfräsen ^^


----------



## iceman650 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*



MBKing100 schrieb:


> mir fällt greade ein das wir noch ein paar hohle Magnat Gehäuse haben. Dann müsste ich nurnoch die einzelnen LS haben. Wo kann mann die kaufen? Und was wäre das das Non plus Ultra?


 Funktioniert leider nicht. Leider, weil das alles sonst so schön einfach wäre 
Gehäusearten | Lautsprecherbau Dort steht auch warum.
Und das absolute Non Plus Ultra nennt sich Proxima von der Klang+Ton, kostet pro Paar 14.000€ ohne Gehäuse (Diamanthochtöner, Keramik-Mitteltöner und Bässe...), das wohl wirklich eine Schreinerausbildung (oder viel Erfahrung) erfordert. Zumindest sind die Preislich sehr sehr weit oben. Ob das jetzt klanglich das NonPlus Ultra ist im Selbstbau, vermag ich nicht zu sagen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Caspar (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Leergehäuse nützen dir leider nichts. Einen Bausatz zu finden der exakt da rein passt ist auch nicht gerade einfach. Darum ist Speakerspace ein guter Anlaufpunkt. Das Non plus Ultra kommt auf deinen Geschmack an. ^^ Zwei gute Bausätze hast du ja schon gesehen, sieh dich mal auf Lautsprecher Selbstbau by blue planet acoustic Home | Lautsprecher Intertechnik www.lautsprechershop.de um. Es gibt so viele Arten von Lautsprechern die nur im DIY Bereich erschwinglich sind... da musst du etwa wissen was du möchtest, gerade in der Preisklasse. Du könntest ja auch erstmal mit etwas um die 200€ / Stück anfangen. Das sind schon sehr ordentliche Teile. Hochpreisigere Empfehlungen hast du ja schon, auch wenn es da noch wesentlich mehr gibt.

Edit: Selbst den Zirkel kann man selbst bauen wenns sein muss. ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Iceman

Kommt wieder darauf an was man möchte, Herr Zoller hat auch geile Konstrukte, auch wenn ich mich nie in seinem Sektenforum anmelden würde.


----------



## MBKing100 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Achdumeinegüte wie soll ich mir dann welche bauen? Ich habe ja gesagt ich Muss Lehre machen und Wochenende geht auchnicht  Wirklich Fragen ob mir mal einer das macht brauch ich auchnicht :I und da sind wir wieder bei fertigen


----------



## Caspar (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Neeee... Speakerspace... die machen alles! Ansonsten, für kleine Radien gibts auch bei Ebay Zirkel, da habe ich meinen ersten auch her.

Sieh mal:
http://www.speaker-space.de/epages/...ories/Acoustic_Design_Magazin1/Duetta_Top_ADW

Gehäuse für die Duetta.


----------



## MBKing100 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

lautsprechershop gefällt mir  allerdings ist das ja ein Urwald von ls welcher wäre da die beste Wahl? Jetzt rein der Klang Qualität.Könntet ihr mir da mal beim suchen helfen


----------



## Caspar (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Das kommt darauf an was dir gefällt.


----------



## MBKing100 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Uff  So ganz Recht ist mir das ja nicht mit der Marke eigenbau. Wiegesagt ich habe halt wenig zeit weswegen ich ja noch nicht mal irgendetwas probehören kann. Deswegen muss ich nochmal von Fertigen LS Reden. Gibt es von Canton gute?
der Peiß kann hier sogar bei 350 liegen da ich auf einer Seite prozente bekomme


----------



## Caspar (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Da ist das gleiche Problem mit dem mögen, nur ist dort die Auswahl nicht so groß.  Mit den vorgeschlagenen Lautsprechern machst du auf jeden Fall ncihts falsch. 

(Schlafe mal ne Nacht drüber. Lies erneut... und dann sehen wir weiter.)


----------



## MBKing100 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Ja muss ich eh noch der Preis ist halt enorm, normalerweise wollte ich mir ein m17 von alienware zulegen aber mir reicht der Pc eigendlich schon  Danke nochmal


----------



## Skysnake (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Sorry, aber ich hab das jetzt gestern und heute gelesen, wollte aber eigentlich nichts zu sagen, aber jetzt muss es doch raus.

MBK... Meine Fresse. Dir sagen die Leute STÄNDIG, das du dir die Lautsprecher SELBST! ANHÖREN musst, und dir KEINER! sagen kann, was für DICH das Beste ist.....

Jeder Mensch hört nämlich anders, und wenn ich mir so deine Beiträge ansehe, frage ich mich wirklich, ob du überhaupt den Unterschied zwischen einer 100 und 300€ Box hören würdest, geschweige denn den Unterschied zwischen ner 1k und 2k € Box....

Für mich klingt das alles nur nach: " Ich will was, was wirklich richtig Krach/mächtig Bass hat, damit ich mein Techno hören kann, dass die Wände wackeln. Ob da jetzt was falsch wiedergegeben wird, wayne?"

Dazu ist dein Raum einfach MEGA suboptimal, was dazu führen wird, das selbst die besten und tollsten Lautsprecher einfach "kacke" klingen werden, wenn man bedenkt, was Sie eigentlich könnten.

Wer LS kaufen will muss sich schon bischen Zeit nehmen, es sei denn er hat einfach zu viel Geld und 0 Anspruch..... Fahr nach Köln oder whot ever wo hin, und hör dir LS an. Alles andere ist FÜRN ARSCH!

Sorry, das musste jetzt einfach mal so deutlich gesagt sein...


----------



## Kridoff (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

@MBKing100
Mir ist heute eingefallen dass falls du dir den Subwoofer erspaaren willst, du einfach zwei dieser Boxen nehmen könntest:

Nubert - nuBox 681 Standbox

Mit den 3 * 22cm Chassis pro Box sollen die ziemlich ordentlichen Bass haben. Hab bis jetzt nur gutes von denen gehört, die aber noch nie empfohlen, da das Buget sonst nie so weit gereicht hat oder man eher 5 Lautsprecher haben wollte. Nur wenn es zwei Standlautsprecher sein sollen, dann musst du dringendst dein Zimmer umräumen. Ja, selbst für die Regal-LS Subwoofer-Combo wäre es besser ein Stereodreieck zu schaffen:

http://masterclass-sounddesign.com/bilder/bilder leseproben/stereodreiecksweetspot.gif
(nur falls du davon noch nix gehört hast)


----------



## PEG96 (4. Februar 2012)

@miazzle 
Der Konjunktiv drückt aus, dass man die Meinung von anderen Personen wiedergibt. Damit erübrigt sich das Ganze zum Thema selbst gehört haben.

Operieren steht hier für sagen wir mal einen Test schreiben.


----------



## Madz (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*



> Mit den 3 * 22cm Chassis pro Box sollen die ziemlich ordentlichen Bass haben.


Haben sie eindeutig.


----------



## Bier (4. Februar 2012)

Also einfach um einen Raum zu beschalleb ist ein Stereodreieck auf keinen Fall nötig. Hab im Bilderthread mal n Foto von meiner Aufstellung gepostet und in Sachen Tieftonverteilung ist es nun um Längen besser


----------



## MBKing100 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Einen Sweet Spot habe ich auf meinem Schreibtisch hinbekommen allerdings müsste ich dann auf Stand Lautsprech verzichten. Ich könnte Höchstens den Schreibtisch einmal drehen das die Boxen den Zugang nicht blockieren


----------



## Caspar (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Fürs Stereodreieck symmetrisch im Raum aufgestellt gibts dermaßen viele Gründe... da könnte man fast nicht aufhören zu erzählen. Für eine Hintergrundbeschallung natürlich nicht notwendig, besser klingts trotzdem... fürs Getüdel braucht man aber keine Lautsprecher für 1000€. 

Mit der Aufstellung kann er ja arbeiten indem die Lautsprecher Rollen bekommen. Wenn er genießen möchte kann er sie vernünftig stellen. 

Edit: Mache am Besten mal eine Skizze deines Raumes und überlege wie du ihn vielleicht umstellen kannst. Falls das geht und du das möchtest versteht sich. Sinn machen würde es.


----------



## Bier (4. Februar 2012)

Klar wenn ich wirklich bewusst Musik hören möchte stell ich sie auch vernünftig hin. Aber ich habe jetzt nicht den Eindruck, dass es dem TE so wichtig ist. Immoment hab ich auch eher wenig Zeit dazu und die Musik läuft eher im Hintergrund oder mit mehreren Leuten zum Feiern und da ist es meiner Meinung nach wichtig, dass jeder den gleichen Anteil an Bass abbekommt und nicht jemand direkt im Bassloch sitzt


----------



## manizzle (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

hört doch bitte auf, dem TE einzureden er wäre 1k€ boxen nicht würdig, bei ihm macht das alles keinen sinn etc. hatt wir nicht vor kurzem so nen thread wo wir genau über sowas diskutiert haben? wenn der TE techno wums bums, hauptsache es drückt, haben will ist das genauso ein zu respektierender wunsch wie einer, der jeden tastenanschlag bei chopin raushören will. und wenn er 1000€ für boxen aufn kopf hauen will, freut euch doch mal dass ihr bisschen recherchieren müsst und nicht per "copy/paste" das bluesky exo 02 dingens reinklatschen könnt 

der thread hier ist schon 11 seiten lang, und insgesamt haben nur 3 leute vorschläge gemacht: kridoff, ich und PEG96.


----------



## MBKing100 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

So ich habe jetzt die schönste Skizze gemacht die ich aus der Hand zeichnen kann  Einzig der Fernseher und der Schreibtisch können noch umgestellt werden. Der Rest muss leider bleiben wo er ist


----------



## manizzle (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

schreibtisch an die wand und da drauf kompakt lS draufstellen würd ich sagen .... wenn du am schreibtisch hockst, die lS dann näher beieinander rücken, wenn du au der couch hörst, weiter auseinander ....


----------



## Caspar (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

@ manizzle

Hast ja Recht, es kamen kaum Vorschläge... noch nicht gehört, aber das könnte man mit Selbstbau nicht günstiger machen:
xtz 99.26 (Vertieb in Deutschland bei Mindaudio)
99.26 Piano - XTZ | Sound in balance

@MBKing

Ich würde demnach wohl einen Lautsprecher links in die Ecke bei Schrank & Bett stellen. Den anderen nach Bedarf rechts neben den Fernsehr. Sweetspot ist dann der Platz ganz links auf dem Sofa.

Solltest du den Sweetspot am Schreibtisch haben wollen würde ich wohl Kompaktlautsprecher kaufen, die auf Ständer stellen und dann einen rechts und einen links hinter den Schreibtisch packen. Das wähe ohnehin die vermutlich sinnvollste Variante, da du mit Kompaktlautsprechern flexibel bist.


----------



## Kridoff (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Ich bin manizzle´s Meinung: den Schreibtisch einfach um 90 Grad drehen und an die Wand stellen. Vielleicht kann man ja auch versuche, falls noch Platz links und rechts vom Schreibtisch ist (wenn er an der Wand steht) dort 2 LS-Ständer unterzubringen. D.h. für mich aber nicht neue zu kaufen, sondern sie einfach selbst bauen oder den Schreibtisch auf beiden Seiten erweitern (hab z.b. meinen nach hinten erweitert, damit ich mehr Platz für meinen 24 zoll Bildschirm hab, sodass er mir nicht direkt vor der Nase steht).
Man macht halt etwas Einbußen beim Musikhören direkt am PC, weil wahrscheinlich die 1,5 - 2 Meter Hörabstand nicht eingehalten werden, aber dafür hat man auf dem Sofa ne gute Hörposition. Und man kann den Winkel der LS ja je nach Wunschort (Sofa/PC) verstellen.
Ich selbst betreibe (bitte steinigt mich nicht) meine Magnat Quantum 603 in einem 10qm kleinen Zimmer und die sind links und rechts von mir nur knapp mehr als nen Meter entfernt (beim nach hinten lehnen zum Musik genießen sind es genau 1,5 m), aber das geht auch und spätestens wenn ich in nem vierteljahr nach dem ABI wegziehe hab ich mehr Möglichkeiten, die LS besser aufzustellen.
Man wird ja im Laufe seines Lebens mehrmals umziehen und auch sein angestammtes Zimmer hin und wieder umräumen. Also kann man auch erstmal ,denke ich, mit der supoptimalen Aufstellung leben.

Apropos XTZ, da sind die Sub´s zu empfehlen, z.b. den hier:

- XTZ | Sound in balance

Für 430 Euro soll er ziemlich wertig sein und auch mit deutlich teureren konrurrieren können.


----------



## Caspar (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Es gibt bei den XTZ Kompaktlautsprechern, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, eine Erweiterbarkeit wie die der Duetta. Damit ist das Potential für Räume ab 30m² gegeben. Daher würde ich - wenns denn ein Sub werden soll, gleich einen besorgen der sowieso darunter gehört und später nach Wunsch noch einen Zweiten für den zweiten Lautsprecher.

Der hier:
http://www.xtz.se/uk/subwoofers/99w10.17p


----------



## MBKing100 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Vieleicht könntet ihr die Skizze mit paint bearbeiten das ich mir das besser vorstellen kann 

@Caspar: Sieht gut aus, aber das ist jetzt kein Bausatz?


----------



## Caspar (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Nö, kein Bausatz... aber fast. Das könnte man nachbauen, aber keineswegs so günstig. ^^


----------



## Kridoff (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*



> Es gibt bei den XTZ Kompaktlautsprechern, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen  ist, eine Erweiterbarkeit wie die der Duetta. Damit ist das Potential  für Räume ab 30m² gegeben. Daher würde ich - wenns denn ein Sub werden  soll, gleich einen besorgen der sowieso darunter gehört und später nach  Wunsch noch einen Zweiten für den zweiten Lautsprecher.


Dort steht "passiv Subwoofer", wodurch der ganze Spaß dann noch teurer werden wird.

Achja, und apropos Subwoofer: Ich denke dass Elac oder Canton Subwoofer (jedenfalls alles was unter 12 Zoll/30cm liegt) nicht so gut geeignet sind, weil MBKing100 ja gerne sehr laut hören möchte und sodem auch ein gewaltiges Bassfundament gebraucht wird. Ich denke da ist er mit Heco Celan oder XTZ in Sachen Subwoofer eher besser beraten.
meine Vorschläge die ich ja schonmal erwähnt habe:
Heco Celan 38A oder XTZ W12.16 / W12.18

Da vorhin von Verstärkern noch die Rede war, da wir da weniger empfohlen haben denke ich, dass die Seite feinhifi.de da ein guter Tipp wäre, weil es da gebrauchte Verstärker gibt, die schon getestet wurden und man nicht wie bei ebay das risiko eingeht, Betrügerware zu erwischen.
Da würde ich einfach einen 5.1 / 7.1 Receiver zwecks des Subwooferanschlusses nehmen, und zwar einen eines Namenhaften Herstellers wie Denon, Onkyo, Yamaha, HarmaKardon, NAD, Kenwood, Technics, Marantz. Und beim gebrauchtverstärker denke ich dass es die so zwischen 150-300 Euro schon tun werden (wobei man bedenken muss, dass die neuwertig ca. das doppelte gekostet haben).


----------



## Caspar (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

So weit habe ich mich noch garnicht mit dem Sub befasst.  Guter Hinweis. 

Wenn der Subwoofer Hochpegeleingänge hat kann es ruhig ein Stereoverstärker sein.


----------



## manizzle (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

ich persönl. würde nicht auf gebrauchte 5.1/7.1 receiver setzen ... auch wenn gebraucht minimal, man zahlt dafür immer nochmal extra drauf. ich würde voll und ganz auf einen reinen stereo vollverstärker setzen. und sparen würd ich da auch nicht, mbking will das ja für die nächsten 10 jahre ca. behalten. ob n gebrauchter 15 jahre alter amp das mitmacht ist fraglich! also meine devise lautet: lieber etwas draufzahlen, dafür guten klang und n gerät das auch wirklich 10 jahre halten kann!

Willkommen bei MD-SOUND - CAR & HOME HIFI

Willkommen bei MD-SOUND - CAR & HOME HIFI

der nad ist halt von der haptik nicht so gut, dafür hat er im gegensatz zum system fidelity klang regler dabei!


----------



## Kridoff (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Huch, der zweite Stereo-Verstärker hat ja nen Subwooferausgang. Wusste garnicht, dass es sowas gibt. Dachte immer dass Subwoofer ein Produkt der Heimkinogeneration sind, da man sich früher ja so gut wie nie nen Subwoofer zu seiner Anlage geholt hat (hab ich von anderen erfahren).
Mann mann, ich würde mich freuen wenn mein Denon PMA-510-AE nen Sub-Ausgang hätte.

Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## manizzle (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

naja, du brauchst ja auch nicht zwingend nen subwooger ausgang ... DIN kabel von den ls am subwoofer ran und subwoofer auch per DIN kabel an verstärker ran ...


----------



## MBKing100 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Könntet ihr mir nochmal einen guten Sub vorschlagen?


----------



## Bier (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Soundsystem für ca. 1000 euro*

Also ich würd mich echt mal bei XTZ umschauen. Die sollen echt verdammt gut für den Preis sein.


----------

